# الرجاء مساعتدي nes to parrel port



## barhoumeh (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الرجاء تعريب هذا الدرس 
http://forum.hackedgadgets.com/viewtopic.php?p=3884
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

